# Mid Michigan - Jeep wrangler



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm looking for a Jeep Wrangler in the price range of 4k 6 cylinder automatic. Near the Mid Michigan area.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

$4K doesn't buy much when it comes to wranglers, maybe a rust bucket. 
Automatic is harder to come by. 
I looked for quite awhile. I ended up with a YJ with a 4 cylinder, clean body and frame, 110K miles. It came from north Carolina. 
The 4 cylinder is under powered for a lot of stuff, but is fine for plowing. 
You may need to look further south for a decent one. Best place for clean bodies and frames is the southwest.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeep wrangler hold there value better than any other SUV. $4k will get you the rust that no one wants.

Sad but true


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

97 6 cylinder auto with hard top 4.0, under 100k miles, new fenders, bumpers, and floor pans, only rust is rear corners. With a blizzard 680, $7500


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

fastjohnny said:


> 97 6 cylinder auto with hard top 4.0, under 100k miles, new fenders, bumpers, and floor pans, only rust is rear corners. With a blizzard 680, $7500


Maybe post a few pics.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Do.you have any pictures?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I know Jeeps are costly for whatever reason, maybe it's just Jeep owners like the Jeep wave. Outside of that they're really not that great of a vehicle. Rust prone bodies, frameds, doors, fenders...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

DJ Contracting said:


> I know Jeeps are costly for whatever reason, maybe it's just Jeep owners like the Jeep wave. Outside of that they're really not that great of a vehicle. Rust prone bodies, frameds, doors, fenders...


Mine gets used for plowing, which it is great for in the right situation. And driven around town to run errands once or twice a week when I'm not working.
The new ones are a little more comfortable.

I should add that I've got about $9K invested and should invest more.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well here it is 97 Wrangler 2.5l 5speed 4" rough country lift. I'll be installing the plow soon. MI


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I don't know how to how to upload pictures from my phone on here.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

DJ Contracting said:


> Well here it is 97 Wrangler 2.5l 5speed 4" rough country lift. I'll be installing the plow soon. MI


Was there supposed to be a pic?
You got 1/3 of what you wanted. The 2.5 should be fine for plowing. Some would rather have the stick than burn out an automatic transmission.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Was there supposed to be a pic?
> You got 1/3 of what you wanted. The 2.5 should be fine for plowing. Some would rather have the stick than burn out an automatic transmission.


Hit reply, then upload a file, then go to your photos and click on the ones you want to upload. Images will upload, then click on full image and post.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

EWSplow said:


> Hit reply, then upload a file, then go to your photos and click on the ones you want to upload. Images will upload, then click on full image and post.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well I'm still having trouble, anyway I'm looking for a sno-way frame mount for a TJ Jeep I believe the part number is #99100877.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I've seen a lot of jeeps with sno way plows, probably because they're light. You may have to buy a new one. When searching sno way parts on CL, try spelling it several different ways, sno way, snoway, snow way. You'd be surprised how many ways they're listed.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

For the price, I;d do some research to see if this could be modified to fit TJ.
https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/7014199270.html


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

OK doing this from my laptop


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

DJ Contracting said:


> OK doing this from my laptop
> 
> View attachment 197962
> 
> ...


It looks pretty clean. 
How much lift?
Do you have a hard top too? Those are pretty easy to find.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

EWSplow said:


> It looks pretty clean.
> How much lift?
> Do you have a hard top too? Those are pretty easy to find.


Thanks 4" no hard top but looking for one.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

EWSplow said:


> For the price, I;d do some research to see if this could be modified to fit TJ.
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/7014199270.html


I sent the guy an email however he hasn't replied yet.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll take a western unimount truck frame bracket for my jeep as well. I've found that the center section of the 3 point sno-way fits between the plow bracket . I did this with my Jeep Cherokee that I have posted on plowsite.


----------

